# Romanian TT-33 range report



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Just took my TT-33 out for her first dance. And lets just say I'm not complaining. Here's a pic of the first magazine, Weaver stance, at 25 feet. In all for the day, I put about 70 rounds downrange and only had one misfeed. I got this gun from Classic Arms, using their shooters package: $250 for the TT-33 and a spam can of Polish ammo (about 1200 rounds). Can't beat it!










http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae14/up2orbit/Romanian%20TT-33/?action=view&current=IMG_5973.jpg


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

They are a lot of fun. I don't shoot mine as much as I used to. The sights can be difficult at times for my 49 year old eyes.

I recommend pulling the firing pin and spring and check for rust. I pulled mine and that's what I found. I also had the incorrect firing pin retaining pin installed. I got the correct retaining pin and replaced the firing pin spring just this week. I need to get it out and give it a test run.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Mark for the heads up. I will definitely do that. 

Also, I have a CZ-52 in which I replaced the firing pin because the old forged ones were more brittle than the modern milled ones. Do you know if the TT-33's have problems with weak or brittle firing pins?


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

i have a mak 9x18 for minimal carry times and have found it to be just as trustworthy and effcient:smt023

don't be folled by the esastern block manufactureres. the us was not the only makers of the handgun:smt002


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

303Mark said:


> I recommend pulling the firing pin and spring and check for rust. I pulled mine and that's what I found. I also had the incorrect firing pin retaining pin installed. I got the correct retaining pin and replaced the firing pin spring just this week. I need to get it out and give it a test run.


I finally got around to checking the firing pin. No rust whatsoever. Mine must be a true unissued pistol. Looks like I scored.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tell me about the TT-33's safety lever:
Is down "off"? Or is up "off"?
Can you reach it with your thumb while maintaining a firm firing grip?


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tell me about the TT-33's safety lever:
> Is down "off"? Or is up "off"?
> Can you reach it with your thumb while maintaining a firm firing grip?


I believe down is "fire" and up is "safe".

I can reach it with my thumb while maintaining a reasonable grip. I have medium sized hands. I'd say it all depends on the size of your hands.

Due to its age, I recommend this pistol for range plinking only.....I wouldn't use this as a carry gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

up2orbit said:


> I believe down is "fire" and up is "safe".


Um, you're firing it. Don't you _*know*_?



up2orbit said:


> ...Due to its age, I recommend this pistol for range plinking only.....I wouldn't use this as a carry gun.


I currently frequently carry a design that dates from 1911 (A.D., not B.C., of course). Is the TT-33 older than that?
What makes you advise against using it for concealed carry? Please be specific. I really do need the information.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, you're firing it. Don't you _*know*_?
> 
> Well ya know what dude, I wrote that last post when I didn't have the gun right next to me. No need for snarky comments. Pardon me for not remembering every last detail of a gun I've only shot once.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...OK, now how 'bout answering the rest of my question?


----------

